# Shooting Stars, Celeste, free DIYs



## Pameloo (Jun 18, 2020)

Celeste is somewhere on my island, sorry I didn't corner her xD
Last seen on the left side o_o''

Molly is also making log chair DIY!

No entry fee, you can take the DIYs and extra stuff on the floor
(Though if you have any extra Cherry-Blossom Bonsais I'd appreciate it ;; )

Post if you're interested and I'll PM with the Dodo code~​


----------



## Polilla (Jun 18, 2020)

May I come please? I can make you a cherry blossom bonsai


----------



## SoSu (Jun 18, 2020)

May I visit please?


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 18, 2020)

Can I stop by? I can bring a cherry blossom bonsai!


----------



## ab_i07 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to come over!


----------



## AureliaErin (Jun 18, 2020)

Please could I stop by for some shooting stars?


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 18, 2020)

may i come over please?


----------



## Pameloo (Jun 18, 2020)

Island is almost full and I'm anticipating a friend, after sending a code to Tiffany I will have to wait until people are ready to leave before sending more codes c:


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 18, 2020)

did u send the code?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

hello?


----------



## Pameloo (Jun 18, 2020)

Sending it now, sorry for the delay

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

There's more space now if anyone else is interested~


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 18, 2020)

Would love to come by if you're still open! Time limit on wishes?


----------



## Pameloo (Jun 18, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Would love to come by if you're still open! Time limit on wishes?


No specific time limit! I'll send you the code


----------



## Crash (Jun 18, 2020)

id also love to come if possible! thank you


----------



## Rifry (Jun 18, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## Nodokana (Jun 18, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## MindMeld (Jun 18, 2020)

If you are still open, I would love to come over!


----------



## drchoo (Jun 18, 2020)

Would like to visit if you are still open!


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 18, 2020)

Me too please ?^~^


----------



## oruberiku (Jun 18, 2020)

Are you still open? Would like to come too!


----------



## Pameloo (Jun 18, 2020)

There was a connection error, I'm resending the code to the last 3 people I had queued up!

If you were already in and want in again PM me again


----------



## Buffi (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi would mike to visit if you’re still open


----------



## Pameloo (Jun 18, 2020)

Sending codes to everyone who posted above this, then I'm done for tonight

Thanks everyone for coming!


----------

